# Cold engine rattle - 2.0 petrol



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Folks - I have a 52 plate (2002) 2.0 Petrol X-Trail Sport which appears from an engine rattle when cold. It is only just noticeable and comes in at about 200-2500rpm. It sounds to me similar to small-end rattle, however the vehicle has only just hit 30K miles and a "D" service (what is that) was carried out at 27K!

the local garage says it is either...
hydraulic tappet noise, or
belt noise!!!
and in either case not to worry.

Do any of you folks have any idea what this could be? Is it of concern or can it, as suggested by Nissan dealer, wait till next service?

Richard


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

You need to find out whether your 2.0L engine actually has hydraulic tappets - because the 2.5 has not. The 2.5L engine also has a timing chain and not a timing belt.

When starting cold, do you hear the noise only for a second or two, or does it only disappear after the engine has heated up to some extent?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

it starts fine - quite as a mouse - its when pulling away and going up thro the gears, until the engine is warm. I seems to start at about 2000+ rpm.


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

Richard, also see comments about ABS self-check noise by searching this forum.
[Just to make sure - I realise you think it is rev dependant and stays for some time]

Regards


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Yours would be the QR20 engine? It has solid bucket tappets. Some noise in that range when cold is expected.


----------

